
Uber 'not liable' for self-driving death - mLuby
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-47468391
======
mtgx
> Further records from the streaming service Hulu suggested that Ms Vasquez
> had been streaming the TV show, The Voice, on a phone at the time of the
> crash.

But isn't this exactly the kind of thing everyone expects to be doing in their
"full self-driving cars" in the future? Will humans retain full liability for
accidents and crashes when inside cars that _advertise_ as self-driving?

> The office did not explain its reasoning for finding Uber to be not
> criminally liable.

Nothing suspicious there.

~~~
lhorie
> But isn't this exactly the kind of thing everyone expects to be doing

Apples and oranges. I think the scenario here would be analogous to a shooting
range hiring and training an instructor, and then the instructor accidentally
shooting someone due to willful negligence.

------
bob_theslob646
>The car's back-up driver could still face criminal charges.

Wow, this is wild because this means that in every case from hereon out,there
will have to be a decision of whether the driver or the car was at fault.

I am sure whatever the outcome of this case is, it will set precedent for laws
to be made in the future.

